# Labour Prediction Quiz, just for fun!



## samantha_sarah

https://https://www.justmommies.com/quizzes/labor_prediction_quiz.php

heres my prediction :lol:

Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before your due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 14 hours long.


----------



## Kimboowee

Mines quite similar to yours lol
_
Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before your due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long. _


----------



## DolceBella

Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long. :)


----------



## PixieKitty

I got the same as you, 3-7 days before due date my arse :rofl: I'm a day over-due already!


----------



## samantha_sarah

PixieKitty said:


> I got the same as you, 3-7 days before due date my arse :rofl: I'm a day over-due already!

:rofl: awww hunny


----------



## Serene123

I did one of them! Caitlyn was meant to be a boy, 10lb, and early! With blonde hair and brown eyes.

She's very much a girl, weighed 6lb15oz, 13 days late. Brown hair and brown eyes. :rofl:


----------



## PrincessSoph

_Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 15 hours long._

this was mine


----------



## Blob

When i did it i got told i would have a boy, that it would be a really long labour and my :baby: would be late :lol:

I had a girl, i was in hosp 2hrs and she was born and she was 2 days early :happydance: Although they did say 7 1/2 pounds and she was 7lb 14 :)


----------



## baby.love

*I bloody wish! *

You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 7 hours long.


----------



## babymama

This is the likely scenario...

_I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long._


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 9.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 6 hours long.
 
Yeah yeah, my arse!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 9.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long. 


LOL none of us believe it but yet we still do it, go figure!

My personal prediction for my birth is will be a girl, arrive on 28-29 March weighing top end of 8lbs. Reckon labour will be about 20 hrs!


----------



## esther

_Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 9.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 14 hours long_

Sounds like my first baby is going to be a whopper! I am not paying too much attention to that though. My OH was a 9 pound baby, I was an 8 pound baby but I was also the last of 4 births, and the last baby is always the biggest. My sisters were around 6 - 7 pounds and my OH's sister was a 7 pound baby. So here's hoping our little girl won't be a 9 pounder that will tear me from limb to limb lol.


----------



## Laura--x

Heres mine..

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long.


----------



## Monkeh

_I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long. _


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

here's mine-- Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long.


----------



## bumpsmum

my prediction: 

'Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long.' 

This may very well be true ha ha - monitored last 2 weeks for suspected pre-eclampsia but as bp fine consultant thinks that pregnancy putting too much strain on a pre-existing kidney condition and theyre not functioning as good as they should and as a result growth scans needed and measuring a little small so may talk early induction nearer the time &#9829;


----------



## Bekkiboo

You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the evening. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 10 hours long.


----------



## Dukechick

That was a fun quiz!


----------



## tiggertea

_"Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long."_

Mind you, bubs was already measuring approx 6lb10 at last scan....


----------



## GersPrincess

_I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 4 hours long. _

I could have pretty much guessed that myself!! Both my babies were born in the morning, DS on his due date, DD a week late, DS weighed 8lb 2oz and DD weighed 8lb 1.5oz. DS labour - 8 hours. DD labour - under 2 hours....
So they've just averaged it!! I'll be shocked if I go early and have a baby that weighs less than 8lbs.


----------



## tiggertea

tiggertea said:


> _"Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long."_
> 
> Mind you, bubs was already measuring approx 6lb10 at last scan....

well i can categorically say my prediction was........ WRONG! :rofl:

i gave birth 12 days early, when i had finally accepted the fact it was most likely gonna come LATE, born at 01.01am and weighed 7lb6oz


----------

